
Bubble 2.0? LOL. So what. Who cares? - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
Bubble here, Burst there? All bubble & burst mean is more opportunities. Yes.
you heard. This Tech Startup Stuff is just like real estate. People make money
when the market is hot, but people make more money when the market is fucked
up. Why? Because everyone else and their cousin are scared and know someone
who lost all their savings. If you see startups shutting down and former
entrepreneurs looking for jobs, do yourself a big favor, KEEP GOING or START
YOUR STARTUP. Those who made money after the market crash of 1929 were not who
sold the days before, but those who bought the days after.

~~~
Sam_Odio
I can agree that there are opportunities both in busts and booms. However,
nobody wants to be working on an over-hyped project. And it would definitely
be helpful to know if you are.

Even if your startup is solid, knowing the condition of the market is still
important. For example, if there is a bubble, a profitable company might want
to seek financing before it "bursts." You'll get a higher valuation, and
therefore give away less equity.

Sure, you shouldn't let worries about "bubble 2.0" prevent you from starting
your company. But it'd be foolish not to try to learn from the mistakes made
in the '90s.

